# Gas mask help



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I've got a wicked headache every time I do the lawn. I mean like I'm spinning around slightly dizzy right now.

Does anyone have any experience with gas masks? I use a Toro 50:1 mix lawn mower and a Stihl 50:1 mix chainsaw. Please keep suggestions to what I have on hand as I'm NOT going to go buy a new mower and such. I'm just looking for gas mask help.

EDIT:

Opps missed typing the 'NOT' and people thinking I'm going to buy a new mower.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I know the Israelis got some good kit and being in the sandbox out there they know a thing or two about gas. Tho not sure how to come by any of the canisters if I was to go with an army surplus gas mask. 

The ones I've seen at Home Depot are dual canistered IIRC. I'd hate to open up two canisters if I can get by with one unit. Also my understanding (correct me if I'm wrong) is that once a canister is opened the time is ticking on it's usability before it's effectiveness expires. Would be expensive to open up 2 new canisters per mowing -.-; 

Also is there any way to slow down the open canisters use in storage say storing the canister in a ziplock bag?


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Just a thought....
Is the problem you're experience due to Carbon Monoxide or other noxious gas exposure - I know you are outside but still.

Walking around with a mask may not help unless you walk around with a self contained Oxygen supply like a Scott Air Pack. You may trigger quite a commotion when you're walking around with a full mask and O2 gear like the fire department.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ynot said:


> Just a thought....
> Is the problem you're experience due to Carbon Monoxide or other noxious gas exposure - I know you are outside but still.
> 
> Walking around with a mask may not help unless you walk around with a self contained Oxygen supply like a Scott Air Pack. You may trigger quite a commotion when you're walking around with a full mask and O2 gear like the fire department.


Not sure if it's carbon monox. I don't mind pulling off a ghostbusters outfit. It's my property anyways.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

get yourself a electric mower or a push one. That or hire a neighbour kid to cut your lawn.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

TBemba said:


> get yourself a electric mower or a push one. That or hire a neighbour kid to cut your lawn.


Nawwww.... I think it would be really fun to watch the neighbours's reactions as he does his lawn work; just imagine Darth Vader's breath sounds...swish pffft, swish pffft "Fear not neighbours just mowing the lawn!!!!" swish pffft. swish pffft


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

are you sure the headaches arent cause by heat exhaustion or over exertion, i work around gas powered equipment everyday and havent experienced anyone feeling sick while operating equipment. You mentioned in previous post being badly effected by heat, i think wearing a rubber mask would only make matters worse. Also if you are planning on buying a new mower you should know that they are all 4 stroke now as 2 stroke engines are being fazed out due to emissions.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Sounds like a 2 stroke chainsaw...but mowers are mostly 4 stroke. I was going to say it's the 2 stroke smoke getting to you.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

mrobson said:


> are you sure the headaches arent cause by heat exhaustion or over exertion, i work around gas powered equipment everyday and havent experienced anyone feeling sick while operating equipment. You mentioned in previous post being badly effected by heat, i think wearing a rubber mask would only make matters worse. Also if you are planning on buying a new mower you should know that they are all 4 stroke now as 2 stroke engines are being fazed out due to emissions.


I know the feeling is different then heat/bonking as I've been there before.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

TBemba said:


> get yourself a electric mower or a push one. That or hire a neighbour kid to cut your lawn.


Not buying a new mower. I do have a push mover but that's more for backup...like if petrol is out or some shortage or something.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> Sounds like a 2 stroke chainsaw...but mowers are mostly 4 stroke. I was going to say it's the 2 stroke smoke getting to you.


Yah the 2 stroke exhaust is what I was meaning. I don't smoke the engine or the engine giving out smoke when it is in use. I will smoke a on first starting of the season (I givei t a 5-10mins idle before using it) and it gives a little smoke each time I fire it the first time of the day. I assume it is because of the settling fuel in the line.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

2 stroke exhaust is more "noxious" than 4 stroke....more oils, etc in it...blah blah blah.

Either way it stinks more. Why not just try a regular breath mask first before resorting to a gas mask. The type bikers use on the street.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> 2 stroke exhaust is more "noxious" than 4 stroke....more oils, etc in it...blah blah blah.
> 
> Either way it stinks more. Why not just try a regular breath mask first before resorting to a gas mask. The type bikers use on the street.


WTF!? Pirates of the Carribian (POTC) on the mask? I've not seen any of the movies yet but even I don't think such an item was in the movie. Much like POTC winter hats. >.<;;

Don't know how effective such an item is compared to a gas mask. I'm leaning more on the gas mask more on it being able to be used in other situations like emergencies and such tho I'd want a single canister unit over a dual as I don't want to be using two at a time if I'm low on resources (canister supplies). I can see dual being useful if you're in the middle of a gas firing war zone but for my uses single seems to fit the bill.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

get a filter/respirator mask then. I used to use one when mixing chemicals.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

AquaNeko - I don't have anything really to add other than I like your posts because when I read them I know who it is witout looking at the name!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> get a filter/respirator mask then. I used to use one when mixing chemicals.


exactly what I was going to suggest, I use that exact same one with different cartridges at work for some of my tasks. Works very well, but the sizing is difficult, must be a good seal. no beards or stubble, gotta be shaved on the face otherwise it will still let some fumes in.

another option is to get your kids to cut the grass if you have any


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hoji,

Is there a mask that takes only one canister? Are the canisters universial (ie. I can go to any Home Improvement store to get new units) mount? 

Thanks.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Hoji,
> 
> Is there a mask that takes only one canister? Are the canisters universial (ie. I can go to any Home Improvement store to get new units) mount?
> 
> Thanks.


the ones that only have one canister I don't like, large thing in the middle is kinda annoying, the ones that are offset, feel weird because they are unbalanced IMO....

Stick with a quality mask, 3M is never a bad choice.

the cartridges should be NOISH approved (doubt you'd see otherwise) and for you I would suggest the organic vapour ones if available, but whatever comes with the mask (it may be for spraypainting) would be find as well

anymore questions just ask!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

My understanding of NATO standard gas masks is that they will work with any canister from a NATO allie country. I could be wrong.

Hoji,

By long you mean like the 'goatee' hanging down long for the single canisters?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> My understanding of NATO standard gas masks is that they will work with any canister from a NATO allie country. I could be wrong.
> 
> Hoji,
> 
> By long you mean like the 'goatee' hanging down long for the single canisters?


yeah I hate the long look, and it feels weird and for my line of work doesn't fit under a face sheild, but the dual filters are able to fit

if you want an actual "GAS MASK" meaning something from a fighting war country, I think you need mental help, the only difference from a respirator to an actual "NATO" is that a battle ready mask usually covers your eyes as well. Someone may call the police if you cut your lawn with that on you face.

for your purpose, this should be sufficient by far, as long as you get the right size

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/3m-spray-paint-respirator-p95/908087


----------

